# Anno 1701 - Bei jedem Start Eingabe des CD-Key notwendig



## Wendigo (3. April 2009)

Wie der Titel schon sagt, ist das mein Problem. 
Bei absolut jedem Star des Spieles wird dies verlangt. Betriebssystem ist Windows Vista 64 bit. Liegt es denn daran?
Wass kann dagegen unternommen werden?


----------



## Antijur (4. April 2009)

*AW: Anno 1701 - Bei jedem Star Eingabe des CD-Key notwendig*

haste das spiel schon einmal neu installiert


----------



## Wendigo (4. April 2009)

*AW: Anno 1701 - Bei jedem Star Eingabe des CD-Key notwendig*

Nein, aber das wäre die letzte Option....


----------



## nfsgame (4. April 2009)

*AW: Anno 1701 - Bei jedem Star Eingabe des CD-Key notwendig*

Hat dein Benutzerkonto Adminrechete?
Weil das Game schreibt die SN in die Registry.


----------



## Wendigo (4. April 2009)

Ich habe Vista. Da ist das mit em Admin ein wenig verworren. Also ich bin der einzigste User auf diesem Rechner.


----------

